

Vimward - Dynamically filtered Vim cheat sheet - rbxbx
http://vimward.com

======
ashearer
Nice idea and good implementation. It takes the complete opposite tack from
task-focused references. Those may be more useful if you're starting out, but
variety is good, and this gives you fast browsing and random discovery, as
well as a way to refresh your memory on a particular key or check for binding
conflicts. So intermediate-to-expert users could use it to fill in gaps.

It also had a potential advantage (not fully realized yet) over a static cheat
sheet, in that it has more room for description. It doesn't have to fit almost
everything onto a picture of a keyboard.

The one negative so far is that several key bindings are missing. g, q, v, V,
and ^X jumped out at me.

~~~
rbxbx
Thanks for the feedback!

That's a surprisingly small negative, all things considered :)

Maybe the project will be revived after all...

------
rbxbx
Not terribly full featured, but done in about 30 minutes one night :)

Maybe it will be worked on again some day, if anyone cares.

